# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sekreti prapa flluskave (Shampanja)

## ari32

(Shampanja) 
Rreth e qark botes Shampanja eshte sinonimi i gezimeze dhe i festimeve.Vertet,shkuma dhe flluskat qe karakterizojne kete pije jane nje vecori dalluese e shume rasteve te gezuara.
Shume njerez i japin meriten Don Perinjonit per shpikjen e shampanjes.Sido qe te jete,sigurish ai  beri shume per te permirsuar cilesine e shampanjes.Ky murg benedikt ishte kujdestar i qilarit te manastirit Hoviler(ne zemer te zones se shampanjes ne France nga viti 1668 e deri sa vdiq ne vitin 1715.Disa njerez ia japin meriten Don Perinjonit per shume metoda qe perdoren sot e kesaj dite ne berjen e shampanjes 

Te pareret qe u entuziazmuan per veren shkumezuese ishen Britaniket,por ne shekullin e 18-te ishte obori mbreteror francez qe zbuloi kete pije lluksoze.Megjithate,vini re se per ta quajtur me te vertet shampanje,vererat duhet te prodhohen ne krahinen  Shampanje, ne France. Madje dhe rrushi nuk mund te vije nga zone tjeter.
Nentoka e zones Shampanje eshte e pasur me gure te bardhe gelqeror deri ne 100m thellesi dhe mbulohet nga nje shtrese toke te holle aluviore.Kjo vecori siguron lageshtire te vazhdueshme dhe naten toka cliron nxehtesine e grumbulluar gjate dites.Per me teper,rrenjet e hardhive depertojne me shume se 10m ne toke duke bere me te lehte thithjen e mineraleve, qe jane thelbesore per shijen e holle te veres.

Edhe pse  vendi qe eshte quajtur  rajoni i Shampanjes mbulon rreth 35 000  hektar toke,vreshtat mbulojne afersisht 28 000 hektar.Hardhite mbillen ne gjysmen e siperme te shpateve dhe te kodrave per te pakesuar ndikimin e ngricave,si ajo e vitit 1985 e cila arriti -30.Rriten tre lloje rrushi :perqeshje: inot i bardhe pinot i zi,(qe jane rrush te zinj)dhe shardonej(qe eshte rrush i bardh)
(disa shampanja behen me rrush shardonej,si e famshmja Blanc de Blans)


Nqs do tju interesonte dhe menyra e berjes  se shampanjes mund te me thoni qe ta shkruajme  me posht.

ari32

----------


## Fiori

E lexova pak si me vonese, por mu duk shume interesant informacioni me lart. Te them te drejten as me kishte rene rasti te lexoja per shampanjen. 

Nq se akoma te duket me interes, do me pelqente te lexoja vazhdimin.

Pershendetje.

----------


## Redi

E vertete qe Shampanja ka te beje me rajonin francez, por mbetet fakt qe Dom Perignon eshte nga shampanjat me te shtrenjta e me te mira.
Ne mos gaboj vlera e saj eshte afersisht 100$ ose Euro per shishe, pastaj varet nga restoranti se ku e blini ku mund te shkoje edhe dy apo tre here me teper.

Mua nuk me pelqen shume, ndofta ngaqe nuk me pelqejne alkoliket e embla, por ama mbetet fakt qe eshte nga pijet me te preferuara dhe qe veshtire do te keni rastin ta provoni.

Ideale per raste te rendesishme, apo kur doni ti beni kortezine dikujt.

----------


## macia_blu

redi , ne rastin me te pare qe do te pij nje gote shampanje, do te  bej nje gezuar per ty.
miqesisht macia blu!

----------


## peshkatari

E lexova shkrimin e ari32 dhe mendova te jape dhe une nje ndihmese te vogel ne rast se nuk e keqkupton kete plotesim  ari32. Une po pres pergjigje nga ai dhe po te jete e munder te shkruaj dhe pjesen tjeter ku te shpjegoje metoden e prodhimit te Veres se Gazuar "Champagne".Ne rast se do me japesh leje do te mundohem ta plotesoje shkrimin ne nje kend veshtrimi me te gjere  per Veren e gazuar. Ne kontakt me kompiuterin jame vetem diten e shtune. 03.08.02
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Peshkatari, ketu te gjithe hyjme per te lexuar informacion shkencor ne shqip. Nuk ka rendesi nese e jep njeri apo tjetri kete informacion. Madje duke qene se dy ose me shume pjestare te forumit kane njohuri mbi te njejten dukuri, atehere mund te marrim nje informacion me te sakte duke diskutuar me njeri tjetrin njohurite. 

Me kete dua te te them se ti mund te vazhdosh me materialin qe ke. Nq se ari32 ka nje mendim tjeter apo me shume njohuri atehere dhe biseda do te behet me shume interesante!

Pershendetje

----------


## Reiart

Ose me mire "spumante" italisht.
More po a e dini qe kjo spumantja prodhohet edhe ne Shqiperi?
Dhe c'te prodhuar se, me shume se ne Itali. A e doni edhe kete recete prodhimi? Do ngeleni te mahnitur. :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:

----------


## Eni

Ari32,

faleminderit per kete shkrimin tend dhe do te te lutesha ta vazhdoje me tej, pasi s'po me rrihet te lexoj se si prodhohet shampanja.

Une kam pare nje emision mbi prodhimin e shampanjes po ne ate krahine te Frances dhe me ka ngelur ne mendje pozicionimi qe i benin shisheve (me koke poshte) ne qilaret e vererave ku dhe i linin per distilim. Ishte teper interesant si emision.

Pra vazhdo te lutem.

Po ashtu, nqs ke ndonje material mbi berjen e vererave ne pergjithesi apo markat me te mira, do ta dija per nder nqs na thua dicka.

Ah, vera pija ime me e preferuar!! 
Por, jo shampanja, ate spara e kam qejf  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. 
sa di une mes shampanjes e spumantes ka goxha ndryshim apo?
Shampanja eshte vete e tille me ato fluskat e saj rrjedhoje e procesit te ruajtjes se veres, kurse spumante ka tjeter lloj pergatitjeje.
Por s'jam dhe aq e sigurte.

nejse, pls vazhdo!

----------


## peshkatari

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga peshkatari_ 
[B]E lexova shkrimin e ari32 dhe mendova te jape dhe une nje ndihmese te vogel ne rast se nuk e keqkupton kete plotesim  ari32. Une po pres pergjigje nga ai dhe po te jete e munder te shkruaj dhe pjesen tjeter ku te shpjegoje metoden e prodhimit te Veres se Gazuar "Champagne".Ne rast se do me japesh leje do te mundohem ta plotesoje shkrimin ne nje kend veshtrimi me te gjere  per Veren e gazuar.

----------


## peshkatari

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga peshkatari_ 
[B][QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga peshkatari_ 
[B]E lexova shkrimin e ari32 dhe mendova te jape dhe une nje ndihmese te vogel ne rast se nuk e keqkupton kete plotesim  ari32. Une po pres pergjigje nga ai dhe po te jete e munder te shkruaj dhe pjesen tjeter ku te shpjegoje metoden e prodhimit te Veres se Gazuar "Champagne".Ne rast se do me japesh leje do te mundohem ta plotesoje shkrimin ne nje kend veshtrimi me te gjere  per Veren e gazuar. E kam shkruar 2here te gjitheartikullin por nuk e kam ruajtur dot ndryshimet. Do ta shkruaj nje here tjeter

----------


## Redi

> _Postuar më parë nga Reiart_ 
> *Ose me mire "spumante" italisht.
> More po a e dini qe kjo spumantja prodhohet edhe ne Shqiperi?
> Dhe c'te prodhuar se, me shume se ne Itali. A e doni edhe kete recete prodhimi? Do ngeleni te mahnitur.  *


Champagne me Spumante kane nje diference te madhe. Lereni ndryshimin e emrit, por CHAMPAGNE eshte nje lloj pije qe nuk ka lidhje me Supemanten.
Nga shija mund te ngjasojne, por ndryshimi eshte tjeterku, pavaresish se ne shqiptaret i emertojme te dyja me nje titull, pra edhe Shkumezuesit (nese mund te shprehem keshtu) i cilesojme si Champagne.

Per t'ju dhene nje shembull; konjaku me whisky mund te duket e njejta gje, por kane ndryshim mes tyre.

----------


## peshkatari

Me pare se te shpjegoje se si prodhohet Vera e gazuar do te theme dy fjale per veren per te kuptuar disa gjera qe te mos  i perserise me pas.Vera eshte pije alkolike qe perftohet nga proçesi i Fermentimit.Kemi dy lloj pijesh qe perftohen nga proçesi i fermentimit ato jane Birra dhe Vera dhe sigurisht brenda veres edhe Vera e gazuar pra Italisht (Spumante) dhe Anglisht  (Sparkling) jane e njejta gje qe ne shqip do te thote Vere e Gazuar.Procesi i fermentimit ndodh ne te gjitha llojet e Dritherave dhe Frutatave  qe mbillen ose rriten ne gjendje te eger mbi toke.Po te vendosim nje lloj drithi ne uje te ngrohte do te shohim se siperfaqja e ujit do te mbushet nga nje cipe e bardhe, kjo cope e bardhe eshte amidon dhe pasi perfitojme amidonin ne rast se hedhim maja ne ate leng atehere sheqeri dmth Amidoni  zberthehet dhe na jep alkolin dhe dioksidin e karbonit, por siç e dime dioksidi i karbonit duke qene gaz i lehte do te largohet (Fluturoje)dhe do te na mbese vetem lengu dhe alkoli brenda ne te. Pra ky eshte ne menyre jo shume teknike proçesi i Fermentimit. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe kemi dhe proçes qe quhet i Distilimit qe seshte gje tjeter prap po e theme ne menyre jo teknike veçse kazani i rakise qe ne prodhojme ne shtepi. Por lengu alkolik qe perfitojme nga proçesi i distilimit nuk prishet kurre sepse nuk ka mikroorganizma te gjalla ne leng ndersa alkoli qe perfitohet nga proçesi i fermentimit i ka mikroorganizmat te gjalla dhe sigurisht ne rast se lengu qe ka alkolin brenda bie ne kontakt me ajrin do te prishet dhe do te kthehet ne Uthull qe i themi ne ne gjuhen popullore. Pra keto dy lloje pijesh qe prodhohen vetem me proçes fermentimi do te kemi parasysh qe Birra prodhohet nga dritherat (Pra drithi baze eshte elbi)dhe vera qe prodhohet nga frutat dhe pergjithesisht nga Rrushi eshte vera me e perdoreshme sepse duhet qe te kemi parasysh qe vere mund te prodhojme nga çdo lloj fruti. Duhet te dime se kemi vere te kuqe dhe te bardhe dhe qe perfitojme vere te bardhe nga rrushi i bardhe  dhe nga rrushi kuq, ndersa veren e kuqe e perfitojme vetem nga rrushi i kuq. Baza per cilesine e Veres eshte Lloji i vreshtit,Vendi ku prodhohet ky vresht, Cilesia e tokes,Kushtet Atmosferike etj.Vererat jane shume te varura nga vreshti nga i cili prodhohen se duhet te dime qe vera ka disa cilesi qe me duhet ti them ne vija te pergjitheshme 1- Shijen qe mund te jete a) E embel b) E mbel ne te athet (Mesatare) c) E athet. perveç shijes vera ka 2-Aromat qe i kemi ne te a)Lehta b) Mesatare dhe c)Renda dhe gjithashtu kemi dhe trashesine e Lengut qe e ndajme ne te a)Holla (Lehta ne gjuhe teknike)b) Mesatare dhe c)Trasha (Te plota negjuhe teknike). Keto veti i kane te duja ngjyrat e vererave si e bardha dhe e kuqja por dihet qe te bardhat jane me te lehta dhe te kuqet me te renda. Mbi bazen e ketyre vetive behet dhe shoqerimi i veres me produktin ushqimor. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe vererat e lehta shkojne me produktet e lehta dhe vererat e renda shkojne me produktet e renda.mos arojme se si vere kemi dhe dy lloje te tjera qe jane Vera Roze, qe eshte thjeshte ngjyre me roze se sa vera e kuqe dhe Veren e Gazuar.Po flas per veren e gazuar meqenese eshte dhe tema jone. Per prodhimin e veres se gazuar kemi tre metoda  1 Metoda Champagne (Shampanje) qe vjen nga emri i nje Krahine Franceze qe dallohet per kualitetin e larte te te gjitha llojeve te vererave,2)Charmat (Sharmat) ose Cuve close (Kuve Kloz) metode te cilen e kane shpikur Amerikanet dhe 3 Metoda e  Gazimit Industrial.Nga te treja keto metoda Metoda e pare kerkon me shume kohe se te gjitha proçeset i ka ne menyre natyrale dhe eshte me e avashte dhe e shtrenjte, e dyta eshte perseri metode gazimi natyral por ka nje filtrim industrial dhe kerkon nje kohe teper te shkurter dhe eshte me e lire,dhe e treta qe nuk kerkon kohe per ta gazuar veren dhe gjithashtu te gjitha proçeset kryhene meyre industriale dhe filtrimi i behet me fibra karboni,pra dhe cilesia dhe çmimi jane me te ulet. Atehere po shpjegoje metoden e pare qe eshte metoda Shampanje. Ne nje fuçi te madhe druri e jo hekuri hedhim 10 deri ne 30 lloje vererash te bardha, te prodhuara vetem nga tre lloje vreshtash qe jane  1 Chardone (Shardone) qe eshte vresht i bardhe 2 Ponot Nero ( Pinot Nuar) qe eshte vresht i kuq por prodhohet vere e bardhe, dhe 3-Pinot Manier ( Pinot Menier) edhe ky vresht i kuq por qe prodhohet vere e bardhe.Numeri i llojeve te vererave eshte sekret formule i familjeve qe e prodhojne.Pra brenda ne fuçi hedhim vererat,sheqer te perfitur nga kallami i sheqerit dhe maja, i trazojme deri sa te behet nje mase dhe te shkrije sheqeri dhe pastaj e hedhim lengun ne  shishe me parete anesore te trasha dhe fundin e futur nga brenda (Kjo behet per te perballuar forcen e presionimit te  dioksdit te karbonit). shishet i mbushim me vere deri ne afersi te grykes duke lene nje distance rreth dy centimetra nga tapa  Vendosim tapen, tapa eshte e trashe dhe futet me forcen e maqinerise, me pase e lidhim tapen ne gryken e shishes me tel per arsye qe te mos na iki tapa dhe e kthejme shishen ne nje kend perafersisht 70 deri ne 80 grade. Ky kthim behet deri ne ate kend ku lengu qe gjendet ne shishe ta lagi plotesisht tapen.Ky kontakt i lengut me tapen behet per arsye se mikroorganizmat qe ndodhen ne leng kane nevoje per oksigjen dhe po ta kemi parasysh porozitetin e tapes kuptohet qe oksigjeni kalon por ne sasira aq te vogla sa nuk lejon prishjen e lengut dhe gjithashtu nuk lejon mikroorganizmat te ngordhin nga mos ekzistenca e oksigjenit. Pra pasi e kemi kthyer shishen ne kendin e duhur leme qe te kryhetproçsi i fermentimit per 14 deri ne 21 dite dhe me pas keto shishe i vendosim neper bodrume ku ambienti duhet te jete i fresket dhe pa kontakt me driten e diellit. I leme aty per rreth 5 deri ne 10 vjete ne varesi te familjes prodhuese ose te formules.Gjate ketyre 5 ose 10 vjeteve i rrotullojme shishet rreth vetes per arsye qe dekantimet te mos ngjiten ne paretet anesore te shishes por te zbresin poshte dale ngadale. Kete rrotullim te shishes e bejne disa punetore specialiste te cilet quhen dorace.Ne momentin qe vendoset te nxiret shishja fillon kthimi i shishes me koke poshtte proçes ky qe zgjat dy jave per arsye qe dekantimet te shkojne drejt grykes se shishes, ky proçes quhet teknikisht (Pupi tre). Mbas katermbedhjete ditesh kur shishet te jene kthyer me koke poshte i vendosim disa qafore derrase dhe poshte qafores leme grykat e shisheve te cilat ftohen me lende ftohese qe zakonisht eshte gaz freon,duhet te kemi parasysh qe ne gryke kemi dhe dekantimet te cilat zbriten ne gryke gjate kohes qe kthenim shishen me gryken poshte.pasi e ngrijme gryken e kthejme shishen me gryke lart dhe e hapim duke hequr fillimisht telin dhe pastaj tapen. Kete hapje e bejme me force per arsye qe gazrat te nxjerin jashte dekantimet dhe aciderat por bashke me to del dhe nje sasi e lengut te gazuar. Atehere e rimbushim shishen me vere me nje shkalle embelsie te shkalles qe ne kerkojme dhe i rivendosim perseri nje tape te re dhe e lidhim me nje tele te ri, gjithashtu vendosim etiketen ne te cilen jane te dhena familja qe e prodhon lloji i veres se gazuar shkalla e embelsise etj. E vendosim perseri shishen ne bodrum ose qilar per rreth dhe tre muaj te tjera dhe pas tre muajsh vera e gazuar eshte gati per shitje. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe me kete metode behet gjithshka ne menyre natyrale dhe nuk kemi asnje nderhrje industriale. Ne etikete emrin e metodes kane te drejte ta shkruajne vetem Familjet prodhuese te krahines se Shampanjes ndersa te tjeret duhet te shkruajne per shembull u Prodhua ne Kalifornia sipas metodes Shampanje ose (Klasike) dhe jo te vendosin emrin me germa te medhaja ne etiketen e shishes. E dyta si duhet te sherbehet. Ne menure normale vendoset ne shampanjere ose ne mbajtesen e shampanjes ne te cilen kemi futur akull dhe uje kete mbajtese e vendosim perpara klientit dhe pastaj bejme heqjen e telit dhe pastaj te tapes por tapen e shoqerojme me dore per te mos e lejuar qe te na ike nga dora dhe te bejme zhurme gjithashtu dhe vera e gazuar nukduhet te na derdhet. Ndersa ne rastet qe na e kerkon klienti (Festash) tundet pak me perpara shishja hiqet teli dhe tapa nuk shoqerohet me dore por vetem shtyhet  me drejtim nga tavani per arsye qe tapa me pas te veje te dikush (eshte i njejti rit si puna e tufes se lules qe hedh çifti pas marteses ne Kish) ndersa vera e gazuar duhet te na derdhet ne toke dhe jo ne tavoline apo diku tjeter. Per sot po e mbyll me kaq duke u thene se nuk pretendoj se gjithshka qe e kam thene  eshte 100% e sakte. Ne rast se keni ndonje pyetje ma beni dhe ne momontin me te pare do te mundohem tju a shpjegoj po qe e mundur me aq sa di une.

----------


## Redi

Pershkatari
te tilla shkrime jane gjithmone te mirepritura tek Kategoria e Shkences dhe nuk ke pse i merr leje askujt per ti postuar.

Gjera te tilla qe ne i hasim ne jeten e perditshme kane shpjegimet e tyre te detajuara qe jo te gjithe i dine, por qe shumekush kerkon qe ti mesoje.

Keto tema kane te bejne me nje formin te pergjithshem ne shume fusha qe jo te gjithe e kane dhe publikimi i te tilla shkrimeve do ti hapte horizontin shume personave. Nuk e kam fjalen vetem per temen e Shampanjes, por per cdo lloj teme qe ka te beje me dukuri apo gjera normale e qe i kontaktojme shpesh apo perdite dhe qe nuk ua dime shpjegimin.

Dicka qe mund ti shtoj shkrimit tend, eshte qe Shampanja dhe Spumantet nuk eshte mire qe nga nje ambient i ngrohte, te ftohen menjehere, pra ne nje kohe te shkurter dhe me pas te hapen, pasi me siguri do te derdhen jashte shishes.
Ndryshimi i menjehershem i temperatures ben te mundur bymimin e shpejte dhe derdhjen e saj.


Pershendetje

----------


## Fiori

Kjo mu duk tema me e pershtatshme per te shkruar kete kuriozitet: 

- Njerezit te cilet bene vere per here te pare, kane jetuar ne Egjipt, rreth 2300 vjet para Krishtit.

----------


## peshkatari

Po vazhdoj akoma me prodhimin e Veres se Gazuar sepse sic ju thashe me larte kemi tre metoda. Metoden e pare e shpjeguam,tani po shpjegoj te dyten. Metoda e dyte eshte metoda Charmat (Sharmat). Siç e dime vera si pije alkolke thone se ka lindur pothuajse  ne te njejten kohe me njeriun,pra njeriu e ka njohur ate qe shume heret, ndersa veren e gazuar e ka njohur shume vone. Por meqenese vera e gazuar e Athet shkon me te gjitha llojet e ushqimeve atehere u rriten kerkesat per kete lloj vere e cila dhe me ndihmen e gazit ndihmonte tretjen shume me teper se vera e zakoneshme. Pra rritja e kerkesave te kesaj lloj vere beri qe prodhuesit te vrisnin mendjen per te prodhuar me shume vere per te perballuar kerkesat.Atehere disa prodhues Amerikane gjeten nje metode qe e prodhonte Veren e Gazuar pothuajse ne te njejten menyre per ne nje kohe me te shkurter,dhe kesaj metode ata ja vune emrin Charmat. Si realizohet kjo metode. Merret vera e bardhe, po ato lloje vererash qe thame dhe ke metoda Champanje dhe hidhen ne nje (Banjomari) ne gjuhen e Guzhines dhe nepermjet kesaj Banjomarije i ngreme temperaturen lengut te veres ne rreth 35 deri 40 grade ,ky proçes zgjat per rreth 8 ore,pastaj e kaljme nepermjet pompash ne nje banjomari tjeter ku kemi vendosur me perpara sheqerin e perfituar nga kallami i sheqerit dhe Majane.Ne kete banjomari gjate kohes se fermentimit rruajme dhe temperaturen e veres se perfituar ke banjomarija e pare. Ne kete banjomari te mbyllur ne menyre hermetike e leme per rreth 14-te dite dhe pastaj me ane pompash e kalojme veren e gazuar ne nje Banjomari tjeter ku e leme ne gjendje te lire per te kulluar per rreth 24 ore,pastaj e ftohim fundin e banjomarise per te ngrire dekantimet (Llumrat qe krijohen nga prania e sheqerit dhe majase)dhe pastaj me ane pompash e nxjerrim veren e gazuar dhe e kalojme ne nje proçes filtrimi me fije pambuku, dhe pas ketij proçesi e hedhim ne shishe (Gjithmon te njejta,pra me parete anesore te trasha dhe me fund te futur nga brenda) i vendosim etiketen dhe pastaj eshte gati per shitje.pra pothuajse gjithshka eshte realizuar ne menyre natyrale por me proçese te pershpejtuara per arsye te pranise se temperatures se rritur.Ne etiketa theksohet emri i metodes qe mud te jete e shkruar e prodhuar ne France sopas metodes Charmat ose Cuve Close. Ndersa metoden e trete besoj se e dini sepse eshte metode e njejte si gazimi i ujit ose Coca Coles, Pepsit etj. Persa i perket zbuluesit te kesaj metode mbahet Don Perinjoni qe ashtu siç e ka shpjeguar dhe ari32 eshte personi i cili e Zbuloi rastesisht dhe qe ne gojen e tij ka ngelur dhe shprehja e famshme "I am Drinking Stars",por megjithate ai i beri mjaft permisime Veres se pare te Gazuar sa qe dhe sot familja Don Perinjon prodhon Vere te Gazuar sipas metodes Champagne me te miren dhe me te shtrenjten, sa qe neper lokale te klasit te pare dhe pritje zyrtare  do te thosha se i kalon te 1000 $ per arsye se sasia dhe kerkesat  per kete lloj vere qe vijne vetem nga shtresat e larta jane shume te medha. (Pra vleren ja rrit kerkesa dhe oferta dhe jo vlera e shpenzuar per ta prodhuar ate.)Doja te thoja dhe temperaturen e sherbimit te Veres se gazuar qe eshte perafersisht 4 Grade Celsius.
 Ne rast se do te deshironit dicka nga vera dhe pijet alkolike une do te mundohm qe heret e tjera tua shpjegoj nje e nga nje sepse dhe kohen qe qendroj prane kompiuterit e kame te kufizuar.

----------


## Eni

me kenaqe me keto metodat e prodhimit te veres.

Une jam kurioze te lexoj mbi menyren se si prodhohet *whiskey*

eni,
ne pritje te shpjegimeve :buzeqeshje:

----------


## peshkatari

Prodhimi i Whiskey  
Eni po te shkruaj se si prodhohet Whiskey por me duhet fillimisht te te shpjegoj proçesin e Distilimit sepse me siper kam shpjeguar per proçesin e Fermentimit. Çdo lloj Drithi ose Fruti fillimisht Fermentohet dhe pastaj Distilohet, ne rastin kur deshirojme te perfitojme pije alkolike qe te jetoje gjate,ne rast se ke pare ndonjehere se si behet Rakia besoj se arrin te kuptosh diçka. Po te shpjegoj se si eshte mberritur deri ketu. Fillimisht njerezit e lashte kane zbuluar se si prodhohej Vera dhe pas Veres kane zbuluar se edhe Dritherat mund te Fermentoheshin.  Mirepo Dritherat kur Fermentoheshin jepnin nje pije Alkolike me permbajtje Alkoli shume te ulet dhe qe nuk jetonin gjate.( Me vone Birren, Pastaj Veren e gazuar,Dhe me vone Alkolet e perziera me lengje frutash). Atehere u arrit qe te shpikej metoda e Distilimit qe realizonte dhe ngritjen e gradacionit te alkolit dhe te jetegjatesise,(Qe ne rast se nuk e leme tapen e shishes ose damixhanit te hapur Pija alkolike nuk humbet vlerat dhe nuk prishet,pra eshte pije qe jeton Perjetesisht.Duhet te kemi parasysh qe sa me shume kohe te kaloj pa u pire kjo pije aq me e pelqyeshme per organizmin Behet, Ne gjuhen e popullit i themi me e Dashme si pije Alkolike) U zgjata pak qe te mosi theme me vone pasi ta kemi perfituar pijen alkolike. Pra proçesi i Distilimit kryhet keshtu. Marrim nje Ene ku vendosim brenda ne te Drithin ose Frutin e Fermentuar me pare. Pastaj Enen e mbyllim Hermetikisht (per te mos lejuar daljen e avullit) me nje tub te gjere i cili ngushtohet dhe zgjatet ne forme spiraleje brenda nje tubi ku kalon uje i ftohte. Pastaj e vendosim kete Ene mbi nje flake zjarr apo ndonje lloje tjeter ngrohesi. Me rritjen e temperatures do te shohim qe lengu i Drithit ose Frutes se fermentuar do te filloje te avulloje dhe ky avull do te kaloje neper tubin qe thame qe e kishim bere ne forme spirale por ne momentin qe bie ne kontakt me ujin e ftohte ky avull kthehet ne leng te tejdukshem (Pa ngjyre). Do te kemi parasysh qe me rritjen e temperatures i pari qe avullon eshte alkoli sepse e ka temperaturen e Vlimit me te ulet se uji. Ndersa me rritjen e nxehtesise avullon dhe uji.Pra Lengu alkolik qe perftuam nga ky proçes, ka nje perqindje alkoli me te larte se me perpara dhe gjihashtu dime qe me ngritjen e temperatures se ujit deri ne vlim te gjitha mikroorganizmat kane ngordhur dhe lengu me perqindjen alkolike(Pija Alkolike) nuk prishet me.Pra ky eshte proçesi i Distilimit. Tani po te shpjegoj se si prodhohet Whiskey. Kemi kater tipe Whiskey: 1)- Skotch Whiskey ( Uiski Skocez) qe perqindjen me te madhe te drithit (Rreth 80%) e ka Grure Skocez dhe pastaj drithera te tjera si perberes por gjithmon te prodhuara ne Skoci dhe ne pergjithesi quhet (Skotch). 2)- Irish Wiskey (Uiski Irlandez,) ku perqindjen me te madhe te drithit e ka Grure Irlandez (Rreth 80%) dhe pjesen tjeter drithera te tjera por gjithmone te rritura ne Irlande. 3)- Burbon ( Uiski Amerikan) i cili perqindjen me te madhe  (Reth 80%) e ka Miser dhe pjesen tjeter drithera te prodhuara ne Amerike. 4)- Canadian Whiskey ( Uiski Kanadez) ku perqindjen me te madhe e ze thekra Kanadeze(Rreth 80%) dhe pjesen tjeter drithera te prodhuara po ne Kanada. Pra keto vende kane Ekskluzivitetin e tipit te Uiskit qe ato kane prodhojne por qe bazen e ketij Eksluziviteti e kane Dritherat dhe jo metodat e ndryshme sepse metodat jane pothuajse  te njejta per te gjitha tipet qe thame.
     Po shpjegoj metoden e prodhimit te Uiskit.Uiski ka  2(dy) proçese Fermentimi dhe  1(nje) proçes Distilimi. Ne nje  ene ( Po e shpjegoj me ene sepse per fabrika prodhimi e kupton vete se sa eshte madhesia e enes) hedhim Drithin ne uje te ngrohte  ( Po them Drithin sepse po shpjegoj metoden) dhe e leme me kapak te hapur per te rene ne kontakt me ajrin, gjate kesaj kohe siperfaqja e ujit ze nje si cipe te bardhe qe seshte gje tjeter veçse Amidoni (Sheqeri) qe ne duam te perfitojme.(Duhet te kemi parasysh qe alkoli perfitohet vetem nga sheqeri, dhe qe ne dritherat sheqeri nuk eshte ne gjendje te lire por perfitohet vetem nga procesi i ndejtjes ne uje te ngrohte) Pra proçesin e pare te Fermentimit e bejme vetem per te perfituar Amidonin (Sheqerin). Ne momentin qe ne e kemi perfituar kete sheqer hedhim Majane qe (E kam shpjeguar se Majaja eshte elementi i vetem qe e zberthen sheqerin, ne Dioksid Karboni dhe Alkol)te perfitojme alkolin. Kapakun e enes e leme te hapur per arsye qe te na largohet Dioksidi i Karbonit qe siç e dime eshte i lehte dhe fluturon (Largohet.) Pasi perftojme alkolin duhet te kemi parasysh qe perqindja e alkolit eshte shume e ulet, (Ne gjuhen teknike quhet Shkalle Fortesie.)E kalome ne proçesin e Distilimit te cilen e shpjeguam me larte, duhet te kemi parasysh qe çdo lloj alkoli qe perfitojme nga proçesi i Distilimit eshte pa ngjyre dmth i tejdukshem.pasi e perfitojme kete Alkol e vendosim ne Fuçia druri (Duhet te kemi parasysh qe vjetersimi behet ne fucia druri te ndertuara vetem nga druri i Lisit, dhe jo dru tjeter,pra asnje lloj druri tjeter. Ne proçesin e Vjersimit Alkoli Ngarkohet me 1-Aroma 2- Shije 3-Ngjyre keto te treja i leshon druri i Lisit. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe dhe druri i Lisit eshte po i atij vendi qe prodhon llojin e Uiskit.Gjithashtu duhet te kemi parasysh se zonat ku rritet druri jane te ndryshme, pra klima eshte e ndryshme nga njera zone ne tjetren, dhe gjithashtu dhe druri duhet te kete veti te ndryshme, dhe kjo perben dhe llojin brenda tipit te Uiskit. Uiski vjetersohet nga 3-6-9-12-deri ne 15 Vjet.Gjithmon dhe vjetrsimi perben llojin e Uiskit. Mbasi e kemi arritur kohen qe kemi dashur per ta vjetersuar e nxjerim Uiskin nga fuçte e te njejtit Vjetersim, Psh 3 vjeçar dhe i hedhim te gjitha keto fuçi ne nje fuçi te stermadhe dhe bejme proçesin e perzierjes (Blendimit)per arsye sepse vertet i kemi vjetersuar per nje kohe te barabarte ne fuçi por fuçiat kane qene te ndertuar jo nga i njejti dru Lisi por nga disa drure Lisi keshtu qe Aroma,Shija dhe Ngjyra qe kane leshuar Fuçiat e ndryshme mund te jene e ndryshme. Ndersa ne proçesin e perzierjes se ketyre fuçiave ne i japim te njejten Ngjyre,Shije dhe Arome.Pas ketij Proçesi e hedhim Uiskin ne shishe qelqi dhe e mbyllim me lloj lloj kapekesh, e rendesishme eshte qe te mos jete per nje kohe te gjate ne kontakt me ajrin.I vendosim etiketen dhe eshte gati per shitje.Duhet te kemi parasysh se sa me gjate qe te qendroj alkoli ne fuçi aq me shume do te ngarkohet me keto karakteristika,pra do te jete me i Erret me i Rrende ne shije dhe me me shume Arome.Sipas Ngjyres se Uiskit te perftuar vendosim dhe ngjyren e etiketes. Uiski i vjetrsuar deri ne tre Vjet qe dhe ngjyren e ka me te Bardhe e ka etiketen e Bardhe,Uiski qe eshte i Vjetersuar deri ne 6 vjet e ka ngjyren me te erret pak a shume si ngjyre e kuqe e hapur, e ka Etiketen me ngjyre te kuqe,Uiski qe eshte i vjetersuar 9-12-15vjet e ka ngjyren me te erret nje e kuqe e thelle pra e erret fare, e ka ngjyren e Etiketes te Zeze. Ne rast se kini Parasysh Glen Grandin e ka Etiketen te Bardhe, Xhoni Walkeri e ka etiketen te Kuqe per 6 vjeçarin, dhe te Zeze per Xhonin qe i themi i zi.Nga vjetersimi Fortesia alkolike nuk ndryshon,dhe ne kohen qe Uiskin e kemi hedhur ne shishe Pija alkolike nuk peson me asnje ndryshim deri ne momentin qe ajo konsumohet.
   Nuk di nese e kam thene ne vend tjeter por nga proçesi i Distilimit perfitojme keto lloje Alkoli
    1- Whiskey
    2- Gin (Xhin)
    3- Vodka
    4- Tequila (Tekila)
    5- Brandies (Brandi)por qe ne rendom i themi Konjak.
    6- Bitters ( Te hidhurat)
    7- Vermuthet (ose Vererat e Fortifikuara)
    8- Liquors (ose Likeret)
            Nuk di se sa e kam shuajtur kuriozitetin tend por mund te theme qe me bej ndonje pyetje dhe une te pergjigjem sepse jane shume gjera qe duhet te shpjegohen me detaje por po ti shpjegoje ne ate menyre duhet nje hapesire dhe nje kohe shume e madhe.

----------


## Eni

me ke sqaruar disa gjera qe kam ca kohe qe doja t'i mesoja.

Po rumi ?

A i nenshtrohet te njejtit perpunim si pijet me lart ?

Per ty, kush konjak eshte me i miri ?

Une p.sh., pelqej Napoleon-in francez, disa te tjera Metaxa-n apo Seknderbeun tone te Korçes.

Edhe tek pergatitja e konjakut ka rendesi druri i lisit te fuçise, apo ndonje "hile" tjeter ?

Dhe kur mund te quhet konjaku i klasit te pare, kur eshte si tek whiskey, disa vjecar (6-12 vjet) ?

Me fal, qe po te ngarkoj me pyetje, por jam e interesuar mbi perpunimet e pijeve alkolike dhe mqs je ekspert ne to, te bie barra te me ndiçosh pak. 

Me verarat e whiskey ke qene as.

Interesant eshte se ne Shqiperi prodhimi i veres sidomos ne Jug te vendit eshte shume i perhapur. Flas per njerezit qe e prodhojne vete veren
Ne kohen para 1945, babagjyshi im ka pasur vreshta ne Permet dhe prej tyre nxirrte nje vere fantastike, aq sa shishe te ruajtura ne qilar prej tij i kane trasheguar e brezat e tjere. Edhe une kam pasur fatin ti shijoj, por vetem nje here ne jeten time (nje shishe vere te kuqe shume te vjeter) dhe ishte shija nje kryeveper, sa nuk e harroj akoma.

Pra dhe shqiptaret mund te konsiderohen si mjeshtra te veres, por dhe rakise.

te pershendes peshkatar!

----------


## peshkatari

Eni
  Ke shume te drejte qe me ke pyetur dhe per Rumin (RUM) lexohet (RAM) por me ka shpetuar.Rum eshte dhe ai pije Alkolike qe perfitohet nga proçesi i Distilimit. Rum prodhohet nga Kallami i Sheqerit dhe kuptohet qe perqindjaalkolike do te jete me e larte. Si pije alkolike e kane zbuluar Piratet per arsye siç dihet ata rrinin ne det me muaj te tere ne pritje te gjahut te tyre dhe meqenese rrininne dete semureshin nga Skorbuti qe eshte nje semundje qe vjen si pasoje e mungeses se sheqerit ne organizem. Atehere ata mernin me vete sheqer por nga deti me dallge sheqeri lagej dhe tretej keshtu qe ata u detyruan qe te perpunonin sheqerin ta kthenin ne alkol dhe ta distilonin per ta patur gjithmone me vete.Pra rumi ka dy proçese fermentimi dhe nje proçes Distilimi. Por Rumi ka dhe proçes Vjetersimi  maksimumi deri ne gjashte vjet gjithmone siç e kemi thene ne fuçi te bera me dru Lisi.pra 2-4-6 vjet i vjeter.
      Ndersa persa i perket Konjakut do te me falesh,por fillimisht do te shpjegoj se çfare quhet Brandy dhe pastaj do te shpjegoj metoden e prodhimit te "Konjakut". Te gjitha pijet alkolike qe perfitohen nga frutat dhe kalojne ne proçes Distilimi quhen Brandy, dhe meqenese Konjaku perftohet nga Rrushi detyrimisht themi qe eshte pije alkolike qe hyne ne familjen e Brandit.
     Cognac  te cilin ne e kemi shqiperuar ne Konjak ( Duhet te kemi parasysh kur ne kete metode e kemi emeruar Konjak nuk i kemi pas njohur ekskluzivitetet e prodhuesve " Histori e gjate") normalisht eshte emri i metodes se prodhimit te nje lloj Brandi i cili perftohet nga Rrushi dhe qe Metoda e ka marre emrin nga nje Krahine e Frances qe quhet Cognac, ashtu si dhe Shampanja. Pra pijen alkolike me emrin Cognac e perfitojme ne kete menyre, Kemi nje proçs Fermentimi dhe nje proçes Distilimi (Duhet te kemi parasysh se kokra e rrushit e ka Ujin,Sheqerin dhe Majane ne forme Natyrale,po te kemi parasysh kokra e rrushit ka nje push te holle si qime dhe pikerisht ajo eshte majaja qe ne na duhet per te perfituar alkolin, prandaj ka vetem nje proçes Fermentimi sepse nuk ka nevoje qe ti hedhim maja pasi kemi perfituar sheqerin). Pasi e distilojme e fusim ne fuçi per proçes Vjetersimi gjithmone ne fuçi te prodhuara nga druri i Lisit. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe ka Cognac qe vjetersohen deri ne 50 vjet (Remi Martini) Pasi e nxjerim nga proçesi i vjetersimit e kalojme ne nje proçes karamelizimi ku i japim nje ngjyre floriri te thelle dhe qe sigurisht ky proçes karamelizimi i rrit dhe aromen.Karamelizimi metodat  popullore eshte (Sheqer i djegur). Kur flitet per vjetersim nuk flitet per cilesi te larte ose jo por te kame thene qe vetem i shtohet pijes Arome,Shije,Ngjyre, ndersa shkallae pastertise se alkolit (Cilesise) eshte po ajo,por ngarkesa me aroma e ben te pelqyeshme per nje grup njerezish dhe per nje grup tjeter jo. Pershembull Ka njerez qe nuk pelqejne pijet e renda por te lehtat, ka grupe njerezish qe pelqejne shijet mesatare dhe ka grupe njerezish qe pelqejne pijet e ngarkuara. Duhet te kemi parasysh qe njerezit qe pijne alkol per here te pare pelqejne pijet me te lehta dhe sa me shume te vazhdojne ta pijne dhe te Plaken si njerez aq me shume te ngarkuar me aroma dhe shije e duan pijen. Eshte si puna e kafes qe kur je i ri e pi me shume sheqer pastaj avash avash me me pak dhe ne fund me aspak. Ne etiketen e Brandit shenohen keto germa per te cilesuar pijen alkolike,V.S.O.P (Very,Suprior,Old,Pale)ne rast se ka V.S.O.P me Dy vija te kryqezuara siper germave eshte pije e nje cilesie te ulet Ne rast se ka V.S. eshte Brandi e nje cilesie mesatare dhe ne rast se ka V.S.O.P eshte nje Brandi e nje cilesie te larte gjithashtu ka dhe X.O (Extra,Old) qe eshte Remi Martini. Gjithashtu cilesimi mund te behet me Yje Me 3-5-7 Yje te cilet jane cilesim i ulet,mesatar dhe i larte. Po ta shohesh Brandin Napoleon i ka te Dyja V.S.O.P dhe 5 Yje pra qe eshte nje Brandi e nje Cilesie shume te mire. Brandi sherbehet ne pergjithesi ne gota me fron me gryke te mbyllur nga lart per arsye qe konsumatori (Klienti) ti ndjeje me mire Aromat e Brandit. Nuk e di nese me kupton ne keto qe te kam shkruar dhe po qe se je e interesuar si ti apo ndokush tjeter une mund ti spjogoj jo vetem se si prodhohen por edhe si sherbehen ato (Pijet).
  Per veren do te me falesh se do te ta shpiegoj nje here tjeter.

----------


## peshkatari

A harova te te theme se edhe Rakia Hyne ne familjen e Brandit per arse qe e thashe me siper ( Prodhohet nga Frutat "Rrushi")
 E prodhojne dhe Italianet por me nje ndryshim te vogel sepse nuk e prodhojne nga bersia e fermentuar drejtepersedrejti por e prodhojne vere dhe pastaj veren e distilojne dhe prodhojne rakine qe Italianet e quajne GRAPPA. Thashe qe ndryshimi eshte vetem ne formen e vendosjes per distilim. Ndersa persa i perkete aromave Rakise ose Grappes ja japim ne forma nga me te ndryshmet varet nga ai qe e prodhon se çfare shije deshiron te perfitoje. ( Psh Molle,Dardhe,Ftoi etj)

----------

